# freakin wierd



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

after i cleaned my 30g my convict started digging in the sand ,under the filter and near the bubble disk la la la la la...on closer inspection i saw it had a small tube sticking out of its buttox lol and the citrenellum started toing tailstands next to him so i was just wondering...WTF IS GOING ON HERE?!?!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It sounds like your convict wants to breed.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah but he is only like 2" and the citrenellum is 2" too i cant understand why 2 different speicies would do that at such a young age 

and of course theyre was an ammonia spike cause of the clhorinated water and my parents dont wanna buy me any dechlorinator so i alyaws screwed cause nobody will listen to me i mean i could atleast make like 20.00 of of the babies


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

The money sounds like a personal problem.. (sorry to sound harsh.) When I was too young to have a job, I'd do odd jobs around the yard/house. Do laundry, pick up sticks in the yard, do dishes, vaccum, anything and everything I could to get a few bucks every week. Those few dollars go a long way when you need the money most..


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

my dad still owes me like 100 dollars for my ridicoulsly awesome report card but my brother is charging up the bills and hes 26 lol lazy bum and hes smelly too


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I would not recommend letting those two species breed together. The tail thing could also just be a dominance thing. I hope you realize that the citrinellum will get too large for that 30g. The reason two different species will breed in an aquarium is that they often have no choice as to whether or not there is a mate that is suitable (same species). It's an unnatural situation for the fish.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

im moving them to a 125g and the citrenellum stopped doing the tailstand so now theyre just swimming together and i dont want them to breed theyre just doing it sides theyre only like 2"


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

convicts can breed at 2 inches, but i dont know about the citrenellum. if you cant get money for any dechlor, let the water sit for atleast 24hrs before a water change.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

k thats what i did and i turned the emporer 280 off too


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ammonia doesn't come from your tap water that you add... chlorine does/chloromine does. Why turn off your filter when you do water changes? The bubbling action and the carbon will remove anymore chlorine that is in the water after 24 hours.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i meant the chlorine might have killed all the biological bacteria and there was an ammonia spike


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Forget the ammonia and breeding stories. One of your cichlids is dominating the other, and your midas cichlid is too small to breed. There is no chance of breeding them at this stage.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah i knew that i just was wondering why a convict would try to breed with a midas lol and it seems the midas isnt doing tailstands anymore just begging for food


----------

